

Electronic Key Impressioner - scan the keyhole, USB to computer, create key - trhaynes
http://www.alternativeproductsolutions.net/Index.html

======
trhaynes
Also see
[http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/how_to/4344794.ht...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/how_to/4344794.html)
from Popular Mechanics.

